# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Fermenting heather honey.

## Greengage

I was chatting a local chap at the market selling honey. he was telling me that he has a lot of heather honey but cannot sell it as it is fermenting and blowing the lids off glass jars, he thinks there must be a mix of floral nectar along with heather causing the problems any ideas what is causing it. He said all extracted honey was capped with none uncapped.

----------


## Pete L

The moisture content is too high.

----------


## Feckless Drone

The presence of any other floral source honey will not be the issue. Heather honey, even capped, will have a water content >20% and if naturally occurring yeasts are not killed off with heat and the honey is stored at too high a temperature then you have water+yeast+sugar+temperature appropriate for fermentation. I guess your friend might be best placed to get some mead going.

----------


## Greengage

tks for replies

----------

